# Children of Dune



## Cthulhu (Mar 16, 2003)

SciFi Channel's 'Children of Dune' aired tonight, and I loved it.  They condensed the second book to a two-hour episode, so it seems the bulk of the mini-series is covering the third book.  Some names seem to have been changed, and the increased pace may be a bit off to fans of the novels, but it was still very well done, in my opinion.  I look forward to the rest of the series.

This almost...almost...makes up for those dolts cancelling Farscape.

Cthulhu


----------



## Michael Billings (Mar 16, 2003)

Enjoyed it and really looking forward to tomorrow night.

-Michael


----------



## molson (Mar 17, 2003)

I enjoyed it as well. I watched the first Dune series before Children aired. Excellent show



Jeff Nelson


----------



## qizmoduis (Mar 17, 2003)

I enjoyed it as well.  Didn't think I would, but I was wrong.  I also noticed the ads for 'Riverworld'!  Now there's a classic.  I'm really curious to see how they handle that.  I like their new emphasis on actual SciFi novels as opposed to the noxious pap they usually air nowadays.  If they would scrap that Edwards character, I might actually be forced to re-evaluate my opinion of the channel.

I'm glad they chose to condense the middle novel.  That would've made a real dull miniseries.  All the action is in the third book anyway.

I think the most gratifying thing about their recent efforts is the fact that their writers seem to be trying their utmost to get the feel of the novels translated to the screen.  Obviously it can't be done completely, nor to everyone's ultimate satisfaction.  But the fact that they're trying is fantastic.  Witness that abysmal catastrophic wreck of the original Dune movie for an example of what happens when the writers don't give a crap about the source material.


----------



## Cthulhu (Mar 17, 2003)

Most excellent.  I hope they release the soundtrack.

Cthulhu


----------



## Michael Billings (Mar 17, 2003)

Liked the show better than the original movie (Dune), and like the second show better than last nights.  It keeps getting better and better.  Yeah!!!

-Michael
Kenpo-Texas.com


----------



## Cthulhu (Mar 18, 2003)

If the original movie you're talking about is the Lynch movie that came out in the eighties, it isn't hard to do better than that thing  

I like the way this series was directed better than the first.  Looking forward to the final installment.  I definitely have to pick up the first mini-series on DVD, and this one when it's released.

Cthulhu


----------



## warder (Mar 18, 2003)

I really enjoyed it too. I was glad they replayed the first mini series this sunday too. made for a very lazy day.


----------



## Cthulhu (Mar 18, 2003)

I had to work, so I didn't catch the replay of the first mini-series, just the last 30 minutes or so.  I'll miss the beginning of tonight's finale, but I'm staying up for the rerun that will undoubtedly follow afterwards.

There are rumors of a TV series based on Dune if the mini-series does well.

Cthulhu


----------



## qizmoduis (Mar 18, 2003)

Oh dear god, I hope not!  Nothing ruins a good story than making a series out of it.


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by qizmoduis _
> *Oh dear god, I hope not!  Nothing ruins a good story than making a series out of it. *




Not always true but for the most part I agree :asian:


----------



## Cthulhu (Mar 19, 2003)

Brilliant.  Just abso-****ing-lutely brilliant.

Cthulhu


----------



## Michael Billings (Mar 19, 2003)

Rocks!!!

-Michael


----------



## qizmoduis (Mar 19, 2003)

I missed it, damnit!  I hope they play it again soon so i can catch it.


----------



## Michael Billings (Mar 19, 2003)

I think they were doing an encore on Sunday.  Check with:

*SciFi.com*

for the schedule.

-Michael


----------



## Cthulhu (Mar 19, 2003)

If you can, catch the encore.    As much as I liked the Dune mini-series, I liked this one even more.  I attribute this to the new director, Greg Yataines(sp?).  The adaptation by John Harrison (I think that's right) was terrific.  He should get an Emmy just for attempting to adapt those two books, much less doing it as well as he did.  He directed the first mini-series, and though I respect his work with that series, I like this new director much better.

Cthulhu
@work and should really stop gushing about the show now.


----------



## Elfan (Mar 19, 2003)

Heh my parents have been watching that, too busy to care I was home lateish so it worked out good. :-D


----------

